# Now this is how you do it!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!  I think his rear driveshaft broke! lol


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

HOLY $&@*! he FLEW! could you imagine being in hte truck. one hell of a ride

lol just found this one, looks like the same truck. dont think i have ever seen a truck pull water wheelies...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Whiplash!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

thats some crazy horse power there id like to see that in a drag car:rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats insane horsepower ther. CHEVY FTW


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!!!! That is cool!!! wheelie a truck crazy horse power!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i wanna say that truck is from florida .. those boys have some serious money in there trucks big motors to for sure...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

walker said:


> i wanna say that truck is from florida .. those boys have some serious money in there trucks big motors to for sure...


No doubt... WOW!!!! I would like to just take a look under the hood... Maybe take a ride...LOL...


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

wtt my brute for one of those ur gain my loss :saevilw:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That is one BMF!!!! That motor sounds really good


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

:agreed: Thats alot of tor.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

That truck is badass!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like he is putting those rockwells to work. Its hard to imagine that truck having traction so the HP/TQ gets to the ground....mud. ha


----------

